

How we got around Dropbox API limitations - ew
http://blog.mybackupbox.com/no-more-dropbox-upload-limit/

======
tlogan
So if I use your service my files will be also in your Dropbox account (which
is also shared with some other users)? So if somebody gets into your account
it can restore my files via Dropbox restore even after I de-authorized your
application?

I also don't like that a relatively small mistake/bug can cause that my files
can be accessed by some other user.

Good luck.

~~~
mfossen
The nice part is that we don't have to share our dropbox folder with other
users, so we don't. to utilize copy_ref we just need separate access to each
of the accounts to do the API call. We have special dropbox accounts that are
only used by the servers. Like anything, we take serious effort to ensure that
this information isn't compromised.

As Eric mentioned, we have an email to Dropbox to see if we can permanently
delete through the API. Until then, we will have to rely on keeping the login
information to these accounts safe, which is saved in the same high level of
encryption as our user account information.

I am not sure that I follow how a small bug could cause your files to be
accessed. All access to the user accounts are kept completely separate. We
take all concerns with user data and security very seriously.

------
ew
To our knowledge we are the first service to allow transfers to and from
Dropbox without hitting the 150mb limit. We currently support, FTP, SFTP, and
Dropbox and connectors. Feedback is appreciated.

~~~
j_s
1\. Yet another product blog with a main icon linking back to the blog instead
of the product.

2\. Privacy implications of intermediate step to your dropbox account seem to
be pretty staggering.

3\. Possible to get DDOS'd by monster files?

~~~
ew
1\. BAM! Fixed, thanks for the catch :) 2\. We have to download the files
anyway, there's no go-between or else we wouldn't have had to build one! 3\.
We throttle monster files down and are currently building out our distributed
infrastructure.

~~~
j_s
What I meant by #3 was you only have a finite amount of relatively pricey
space on your DropBox account(s).

~~~
ew
That's something we're well aware of. Current average usage doesn't indicate
it'll be a big problem. Otherwise, it's a good problem to have :)

